# (IL) Black Lab for Stud/ Phenomenal pedigree



## raamw (Nov 12, 2003)

( IL.) Master Hunter Black Lab Male available for Stud. Outstanding Pedigree, very tractable & 
great temperament. Has all clearances Hip, elbows eyes and EIC clear. I have attached his pedigree. Any question drop me a line:
[email protected]

Callname: Drake
Gender: Male
Color: BLK
coat Genotype: Black - No hidden color - EEBB
Date of Birth: 9/4/2000
Owner: Robert & Anne Winkler
Breeder: Kurt Turner

OFA Hips: LR-144419G46M-PI (good)
Eye CERF: lr-40070/2004-46(clear)
OFA Elbow: LR-EL23686M46-PI (normal)
EIC: LR-EIC 044 109 123 ( normal)
AKC DNA: LR-V320189
Frozen Available

**Want to check some of the health clearances of this dog: Official OFA Web site (opens in new window & search based on Dog's name)***
CNM -- CNM Website


Pedigree:
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=14709

*********************
_Duplicate ad posted 6/2/11_

( IL.) Master Hunter Black Lab Male available for Stud. Outstanding Pedigree, very tractable &
great temperament. Has all clearances Hip, elbows eyes and EIC clear. I have attached his pedigree. Any question drop me a line:
[email protected]

Callname: Drake
Gender: Male
Color: BLK
coat Genotype: Black - No hidden color - EEBB
Date of Birth: 9/4/2000
Owner: Robert & Anne Winkler
Breeder: Kurt Turner

OFA Hips: LR-144419G46M-PI (good)
Eye CERF: lr-40070/2004-46(clear)
OFA Elbow: LR-EL23686M46-PI (normal)
EIC: LR-EIC 044 109 123 ( normal)
AKC DNA: LR-V320189
Frozen Available

**Want to check some of the health clearances of this dog: Official OFA Web site (opens in new window & search based on Dog's name)***
CNM -- CNM Website


Pedigree:
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=14709


----------

